# Riot's Obedience Journey



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice  Congratulations to you & Riot both !!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are the videos. A big thanks to Kristy (nolefan) and her girl Ellie who came out to watch us, cheer us on, and video the first day.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice.. I enjoyed watching you guys! Congrats on the new Titles.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations on a great start. It sounds like you and Riot really have your act together.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys did fantastic! Was Greg Feathers your judge in the first video? I couldn't get a clear look at his face, but it looked like him. Greg has goldens himself.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats job well done


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> You guys did fantastic! Was Greg Feathers your judge in the first video? I couldn't get a clear look at his face, but it looked like him. Greg has goldens himself.


Yes, Greg was our judge. That was the Golden specialty day. Greg was a GREAT judge. I really enjoyed him. He even found me the second day to congratulate us on our 2nd leg.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love this thread, I sure do hope you will keep up with it  You and Riot are such an amazing team, I don't think there's anything you can't do with him if you set your mind to it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, you guys did awesome!! congrats on the title, and the great scores!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the congrats. It was definitely a fun weekend. I just went back and watched the videos again. I didn't realize that his big tail was flying the whole time. Silly boy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats! You two looked great!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Excellent job! BTW, I love his name, and noticed the tail right away. He's having a great time!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought I would share the official photos taken during the specialty. The last few are my favorites  I'm going to buy a print or two. Also, a shot of Riot and all our "loot." 

Sandlapper 2013 Photo Gallery by Dean Lake at pbase.com


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

OUTSTANDING beginning to what looks like will be a TEAM to be reckoned with for a very long time!!! :appl::nchuck:
Look how proud Riot is with all those ribbons and rosettes!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the last ones too. You looks so happy and I love the one with his feet off the ground.
What a great future the two of you have ahead.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you sure you didn't steal my Tugg dog (not that he in any way is as well trained as Riot) but they are so similar in looks? congrats on a terrific job !!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> Are you sure you didn't steal my Tugg dog (not that he in any way is as well trained as Riot) but they are so similar in looks? congrats on a terrific job !!!


I thought the same thing when I saw a recent picture of Tugg!! They must take after their mommy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow, Marie, this was so neat to watch! I just started obedience so watching you is very cool, it gives me a picture of what I'll be doing hopefully sooner than later. Congratulations on you and handsome Riot!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Riot and I had a nice long weekend at the Tarheel cluster in Raleigh, NC. I met some really nice people and saw some good working dogs. Unfortunately, their entries are way down, but I can understand why. The venue is not good for obedience. The OB rings were surrounded by grooming areas, barking dogs, and really loud blow driers. Not ideal. Things could have been organized better and the room could have been arranged better. Honestly, I probably won't show there again. 

But on to the good news: we earned our CD! 

Saturday
Score: 192
First time in Novice B. We lost 5 points on the on leash heeling, 2 on the off leash heeling, and 1 on the recall. I felt that our figure eight was much better, but his about turns were terrible and he lagged on the fast. He got spooked by something right before I called on the recall, which threw off his front, but he did a nice finish. 

Sunday
Score: 195 
MUCH better effort. I think I warmed him up better. We lost 3 points on leash heeling, 1 off leash, 1 on recall. Also, his about turns were better. We lost most of the points on crooked sits on the halts. No lagging, yay! He had a perfect front but crooked finish. Erg! But, we also won HIT! It was quite a small entry (20 dogs), but I am still very proud. We had to do a run-off, which I was not prepared for. Riot basically went from his crate right into the heeling pattern. Not ideal, but he still did well enough apparently  

Monday
Score: 191.5 (and title!!)
Not great, but 3 of those lost points were from me giving a second heel command on the off leash heeling. I was tired of him getting away with gazing around at the crowd during the about turns. Crooked sits on the figure eight, great front, but crooked finish. 

We certainly have things to work on, but overall it was a successful weekend. We have two or three more trials lined up before the end of the year. I'm not sure when we will be ready for Open, but I'm not in any rush. We need to work on proofing our heeling and our stays.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Huge congrats Marie - considering the description of the location, scores in the 190's is nothing to snoot at.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 

That arena sounds like a popular show site in my area; loud, slamming doors, blow dryers, talcum powder blowing, near the bathrooms & by the grill, even people moving your stuff figuring they can say the didn't see the 'obedience only' notices <sigh>

Those scores with that environment are really nice!! Be proud of both yourself and Riot  and a HIT in that environment is even more special!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Megora said:


> Huge congrats Marie - considering the description of the location, scores in the 190's is nothing to snoot at.


Thanks!! No, I was certainly OK with our scores, especially considering that not very many dogs qualified. Always things to improve upon


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Good Job congrats to you and your dog and there is always something to "FIX"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations!! Great job, both of you.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome job you two!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Impressive! I showed under Gregory Feathers but it a was awhile ago and don't remember how I did.

Your a great team!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I forgot to add: Just as exciting as our OB passes and title, I also got Riot CERFed and heart checked. Passed with flying colors on both!!! The eye docs even commented that lots of goldens don't have such beautiful eyes.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Huge CONGRATS on an outstanding job under less than ideal conditions. Now onto OPEN and the FUN stuff!!! :wave:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

LOVE this! Looking forward to some cooler weather and hopefully helping out with proofing those stays  Maybe I should bring a pot roast to our next training meeting


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

*Good and bad...*

Riot and I attended the DOCG trial in Simpsonville, SC. It was a REALLY well run trial, lots of great people, awesome stewards, delicious bake sale, and great venue. We will definitely be back. Although we earned our CD in the last trial, Riot is not ready for Open, so we just showed in Novice again to get more ring time. 

Saturday, in Novice B
Score: 195.5 (did not place)
This was best that Riot has ever worked in the ring! I was so happy with his effort. We lost 3 points on the heel on leash, 1 point on heel free, and 0.5 points on the recall. Honestly, while I'm not complaining about our score, I think we should have scored better. My trainer was also very surprised with our score. Apparently the judge was not a fan of our halts because that was where we lost most of our points. Riot's figure eight was BEAUTIFUL, no crowding or lagging. We need to work on the slow; he was a bit forged. Overall, great run for us. 

Sunday.......
Did not show. Riot woke up very lame. I iced him down really well and hoped that he would stretch out and feel better. He gets his Rimadyl in the morning, but that didn't seem to help at all. I took him to the show site and got him out while they were running the class before us. His limp was still substantial, so I pulled him from the class. I'm going to make some calls tomorrow to get him into an orthopedic vet. My poor baby boy. 

I had planned to enter him in Grad Novice in Concord, NC in November, but this is on hold for now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT score, but so sorry to hear he was lame on Sunday. That's so frustrating.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hope Riot is feeling better today.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad to hear you are getting him in to see a specialist. I know it is expensive but better to know...if just doing Novice one day has him lame.. it's time to do something..JMHO..Best of luck and let us know what you find out..


----------

